# Building a HTPC at 20K



## Death_Knight (May 19, 2011)

I need to build a HTPC for a relative of mine. Since it would be kept in the living room, good look is a priority.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer?*
A: Strictly a HTPC... watching movies, listening music and net surfing. No programming or hifi gaming at all.

*2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?*
A: Of course

*3. What is your MAX budget?*
A: 20K, may flex a little if its really worthy

*4. Planning to overclock?*
A: No

*5. Which OS are you planning to use?*
A: Win7

*6. How much hard drive space is needed?*
A: 500GB

*7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.*
A: Will be connected to the already existing Samsung 26" LCD TV (LA26R71BA) with 1366x768 res via HDMI

*8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)*
A: 8

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
A: A lot

*10. When are you planning to buy the system?*
A: ASAP when this is finalized

*11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?*
A: Most probably won't change anything in future

*12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.*
A: Already have the TV, require everything else

*13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: Kolkata. Don't want to go through the hassle of online purchase

*14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary*
A: The machine will be placed on the Gautier wall unit underneath (or beside) the TV in the living room, so no ugly clanky cabbys. Looking for the Antec NSK 1480. Antec Minuet 350 or even NSK 1380 would suffice. But no idea about price or availability. Need help specially for choosing the cabby...


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2011)

CPU-AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz@4750
MB-Asus M4A88T-M AMD880G@4500
RAM-2x2gb 1333GHz kingston@2600
HD-1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm@2700Graphics-Onboard.
OD-LG 22x dvd rw@950
Input Devices-Logitech deluxe 250 combo@600
CABINET-Cooler master elite 335@2300
PSU-Corsair cx 430@2100
Speakers-Altec Lansing vs2621 2.1@1600
Sound card-Onboard
TOTAL-20K approx


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

nice setup
but FSP saga 500W @ 2k and NZXT gamma @ 2k/CM elite 430 @ 2.5k seems better


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2011)

@death knight:as u intend only to watch movies and browse.i think u can still reduce the cost by opting AMD Athlon 2 x2 255@2700
and 2gb ram kingston@1300. 
with the  remaining money u can get good speakers.
@piyush:does that system really need 500W PSU,i was thinking of reducing the 430W to 250W.
correct me if am wrong


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

For that setup, FSP 400W is enough.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

no...500W is not needed there
but i was jut pointing out a good PSU @ 2k instead of CX 430

as furious gamer said..FSP saga II 400W @ 1.8k is enough for him


----------



## mitraark (May 19, 2011)

I heard the new CX430 are very good , not sure though.

Anyways , do consider atleast 1 TB HDD.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I heard the new CX430 are very good , not sure though.
> 
> Anyways , do consider atleast 1 TB HDD.



CX430 is not required for this setup. Even a FSP 400W @ 1.7k will do fine and OP can save up the left over money and eat KFC chicken.



Demon Lord said:


> CPU-AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz@4750
> MB-Asus M4A88T-M AMD880G@4500
> RAM-2x2gb 1333GHz kingston@2600
> *HD-1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm@2700*
> ...


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

A discrete gpu is necessary for applying video filters and to take good advantage of gpu acceleration. Infact this where htpc's have advantage over standalone media players. Believe me, it will do wonderfully good to your hdtv and allow you to enjoy crisp 1080p videos like never before. It will look far better than it looked originally. Just use media player classic homecinema and its a freeware. 

So here goes my config:



Proccessor|AMD Athlon II X3 440 |3.6k
Motherboard|Asus M4A78LT-M LE | 2.6k
Psu|FSP SAGA II 400| 1.8k
Hdd|Seagate 500GB 7200.12| 1.7k
Ram|Corsair 4gb single xms | 2.4k
Gpu|MSI R6450-MD1GD3H LP Graphic Card | 3.4k
Kb/mouse|Logitech wireless kb/mouse(entry level) | 1.3k
Cabinet|
*Zebronics pro series anna*
 | 1.3k
Speakers|Logitech Z-506 (5.1 speakers)| 5.5K 
Soundcard|Creative soundblaster 5.1vx | 1k
Optical drive| Lg 22x dvd/rw| 0.7k
Total|                                 | 25k
I exceeded your budget but this is a complete htpc setup with wireless keyboard + mouse combo and a discrete video card for full gpu acceleration of fullhd movies. The 5.1speakers are a must have for htpc and the ones i mentioned are a bare minimum. The soundcard is enough for the above speakers. Just save up a bit and get the components.

p.s- *Cilus* is an expert in video filters and knows a lot about video post processing etc. He's the one who showed me how dramatically the video is upscaled with additional textures whilst applying video filters. You can pm him to know more about applying video filters and take full use of gpu acceleration.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Here goes my suggestion:

Athlon II 250 @ 2.7K
Corsair 4 GB 1333 MHz value ram @ 2.1K
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.6K
Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB @ 4K
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 0.9K
NZXT Gama @ 2.1K
SP SAGA 450W @ 1.7K
Keybaord & Mouse: Input Devices-Logitech deluxe 250 combo @0.6K
Speakers-Altec Lansing vs2621 2.1 @ 1.6K

Total is 21 K. The reason for including a GPU is that although the onboard graphics can handle HD content, it just support fuid playback, nothing else at all. But a dedicated GPU can actually add the following benefits to HD content Playback:

1. Image Enhancement
2. Video upscaling
3. Far smoother HD playback, especially for the 1080P content.
4. Applying post processing filtes while using GPU acceleration enabled players like Media Player Classic Home cinema, sPlayer etc. Applying Post processing filter can actually dramatically enhance the quality.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

yes...gotta agree with vicky
what is a HTPC without 5.1 and wireless combo.

also if OP wanna reduce cost a bit, the he can
go for 2gb ram for now....it'd enough i guess

and here are some links to cheap and yet powerful 4.1/5.1 speakers

Creative Inspire M4500 Speaker 4.1 Channel

Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 speakers

for gpu...HD 5570 @ 3.5k is enough

@cilus
where did you find 5670 @ 4k :O


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Check the lynx-india price. There is a high price drop in all the Sapphire product. in fact in lynx-india, the Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB is available @ 3.85K including the 5% vat. Here is the *Link*


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2011)

Config v2.0 Revised!  CPU-AMD Athlon2 x2 255 3.1GHz@2700
MB-Asus M4A88T-M AMD880G@
4500
RAM-2gb 1333GHz kingston@1300   
HD-1TB Seagate Barracuda
7200rpm@2700  Graphics-Asus EAH5450 SILENT 1GB@2400
OD-LG 22x dvd rw@950
Input Devices-Logitech deluxe
250 combo@600
CABINET-Cooler master elite
335@2300
PSU-FSP SAGA 400W@1800
Speakers-Creative 5.1 surroundT6160@3500
Sound card-Onboard
TOTAL-20K approx


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

*@ cilus*

That's a secondhand card buddy. It comes without warranty and box pack. *Went for 6 series card for additional features like blueray 3d playback and new video processing engine.* Since op's not into gaming, 6450 will be the best for him imo.

*@ demonlord*

Logitech Z-506 is way better than creative inspire 5.1 t6160. Since prices are almost same, its wise to go for the logitech model for op.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Remove the 5450 from the config. It is a crap card and not much better than the onboard GPU. If you wanna use some cheap HTPC card, then go for HD 6450 which offers far higher performance as it is having twice the number of stream processors of that of HD 5450.
Also there is no need to go for a mobo of 4.5K. A sub 3K mobo will just do fine. I have suggested HD 5670 as it comes below 4K price now. It will offer significant performance boost.

And even the new asus 5670 1 GB is available @ 4.3K in lynx-india. The new Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB model has a price of 4.15K including 5% tax in Lynx-india. Here is the *new link*.


----------



## saswat23 (May 19, 2011)

Some cases for your HTPC to look at are:
iBall NetTop 009 and CLASS-X
iBall â€“ Your eyeball view. Our technology new.

My suggestion:
AMD AthlonII X3 425 -- 3k
Asus M4N68T M -- 2.4k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 -- 1.1k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB -- 2.5k
LG 22x DVD RW -- 0.9k
FSP SAGAII 350W -- 1.4k
CM Elite 310 -- 1.5k
Logitech/I-Ball WireLess KB Combo -- 1.3k
Altec Lansing vs2621 -- 1.7K
Total -- 15.8k
+
GPU: Radeon 5570 -- 3.5k
ALL Total -- 19.3k

You can change the case if you dont like Elite 310. But i wouldn't really suggest NZXT GAMMA as it doesnt has that great look for a HTPC.

Yes, you can go for a 4.1 or 5.1 neglecting these Altec speakers. I have not included any of 4.1 or 5.1 speakers as i dont have much idea of their pricings.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

avoid *M4N68T* chipset based mobos as they are based on far older generation chipset and don't support features like advance Clock Calibration or ACC, HT 3.0 with Athlon II/Phenom II cpus. It runs on HT 1.0 when Athlon Ii or Phenom II CPUs are plugged in.
minimum a 760G chipset based mobo is advised as it support all the major features and the price is really very sweet, only few hundred bucks extra than the M4N68T chipset based ones.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 19, 2011)

I think you should go for 512 mb ddr5 instead of 1gb ddr3 card


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Right now the price difference between the 512 MB and the 1 GB version is only 200-300 bucks.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2011)

the reason why i chose that MB is that if OP wants to upgrade that mobo is well equipped to support.It has 4 ram slots D-SUB,DVI,HDMI ports.6 usb ports.
Asus M4A78LT-M LE has only 2 ram slots and Only D-SUB,DVI ports.NO HDMI port!
if it has let me know

The LCD TV that op has i.e Samsung 26"
LA26R71BA supports full pc connectivity and has 2 rear HDMI PORTS.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Actually Death Night has his runeblade  *Frostmourne* with him. This is just for HTPC purpose I guess. So a cheaper mobo is sufficient. And in my config, I have suggested a discreate GPU, HD 5670 which is having HDMI and DVI Output. So nothing to worry.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 19, 2011)

But NO cabinet even, if the cabinet itself is for 20000, will suit a gautier wall  just for fun


----------



## Death_Knight (May 20, 2011)

@All: Thanks a lot. Since this is a HTPC, a 5.1 speaker system, wireless KB n mouse, HDMI output and Mini tower or smaller are the bare minimum required. So, after going through the suggestions here's the compilation:

*CPU: AthlonII X3 440* - 3050+
*MB: Gigabyte 880GM UD2H* - 4000+ [Won't Gigabyte be better than ASUS?]
*RAM: Corsair 2GBx2 1333 value* - 2200+
*HDD: Seagate 1TB* - 2450+
*ODD: LG* - 850+
*Cabby: CM Elite 360* - 1850+
*PSU: FSP SagaII 400W* - 1800+
*Speakers: Creative T6100* - 3300+
*KB: Logitech Wireless* - 1200+
*Grand Total:* 20,700+

Here goes my confusions:
*MoBo n Graphix:* The screen resolution as stated is 1366x768 only and not full HD. There will be no gaming. So, won't the onboard 4250 along with 4GB total RAM handle the playback?

*PSU:* Is FSP available in Kolkata? If so, where?
If its not available n since it wont be a high power system, how'z Frontech?

*Cabinet:* The space beneath the TV is 6"Hx23"Wx14.5"D (back may be opened) while the other cubes are 13"Hx15"Wx15"D (back fixed). So a HTPC cabinet or a Mini tower with horizontal orientation is must.
Though Zebronics Flair @ 3.9Hx11.6Wx14.3D would be ideal, I cant make sure if standard PSU would fit.
Also CM Elite 360 at 5.8"Hx14.2Wx17.3"D seems to fit and is a much better option.

*Speaker:* Is the Logitech Z506 worthy of its price compared to Creative T6100?

P.S.: Is there any problem for my Corsair 2GBx2 XMS3 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9) with "*Intel Unlocked*" stated above to run in this setup? Just curious! This might be a good time to get the Vengeance 4GBx2 for myself and dispose off the existing ones!


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

*mobo n gfx:* You can start with the onboard gfx and see the performance of media playback. You can always install a GFX card later. But that IGP might just be enough.

*cabinet:* CM elite 360, much better.

*speaker:* Go for the Logitech.

For RAM you can use your existing RAM for HTPC and upgrade to vengeance for the desktop.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> P.S.: Is there any problem for my Corsair 2GBx2 XMS3 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9) with "*Intel Unlocked*" stated above to run in this setup? Just curious! This might be a good time to get the Vengeance 4GBx2 for myself and dispose off the existing ones!



Actually this might be a great idea!! 

Have a look at *this thread* bro and put in your valuable comments....


----------



## Death_Knight (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guyz. Going Chandni tomorrow for the purchase. Hope to get the products I want. Probably go for the Logitech speakers.

And some body please confirm the availability of FSP SagaII here in Kolkata. And if I don't get it what will be my option.

I experimented with the LCD today with my machine. Couldn't run it with any resolution more than 1280x720 on HDMI, that too on dual display mode only (desktop on both monitor n TV simultaneously). Couldn't make the TV run on single diaplay mode for a single time 
But with the D-sub connector the TV quite easily took the native 1360x768 res with no problem at all. So, this might be the only choice left. What a waste of the 2 HDMI ports and the cable I bought for Rs200. Any solution guyz??


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

FSP Saga II from my little personal experience is more costlier than their online prices. MD Computers actually quoted me 2.9K for 500W 

In case FSP Saga II is not available go for Corsair CX400 or if available the CX-V2.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> FSP Saga II from my little personal experience is more costlier than their online prices. MD Computers actually quoted me 2.9K for 500W
> 
> In case FSP Saga II is not available go for Corsair CX400 or if available the CX-V2.



WTF!! its almost 1k more than the online counterpart!
CX400 is at 2.8k. The only branded one at the price range is CM extreme power plus at 1.5k. 


Also the Z506 is shown to be Rs 5725 at SMC 
Also what about the reviews at Logitech regarding the constant buzz?? Getting worried now. My cheaper T6100 gives no trouble at all.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Are you planning to swap your current speakers?


----------



## Death_Knight (May 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Are you planning to swap your current speakers?



No, its for the HTPC bro


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

If you are satisfied with the performance of T6100 with the media files you have, then I think you better go it for rather than remaining in two minds.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> If you are satisfied with the performance of T6100 with the media files you have, then I think you better go it for rather than remaining in two minds.



Yup.. Actually I was inclined more for the Z506 because of the additional input options, can connect the TV to it.. if the person for whom I'm buying for is ready to afford, i'm going for it


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

When are you going to purchase the system?


----------



## Death_Knight (May 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> When are you going to purchase the system?



Tomorrow (I mean today morning) from Chandni... probably Vedant or MD.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

OK, all the best for the purchase. Do post pictures of the complete setup. Looking forward to see it working.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 26, 2011)

Went to the market. Alas, couldn't find FSP or the MoBo I was looking. AMD 440 was replaced by 445. So, finally it overshoot the budget. Here's the configuration I bought (from Vedant, Kolkata):

*CPU: AMD AthlonII X3 445 @ 3400+
MB: MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3500+
HDD: Seagate 1TB @ 2625+
RAM: Used my existing Corsair XMS3 2x2GB*
[Bought 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance @ 2475+ each for my desktop ]
*ODD: LG @ 925+
Cabby: CM Elite 360 @ 1900+
PSU: Corsair CX430 @ 2452+
Speaker: Logitech Z506 @ 4000+
KB & Mouse: Logitech MK260 (wireless) @ 1050+
UPS: Microtek 625VA @ 1525+*

The Cabinet came with one CM 120mm fan. Added another 120mm from CM.
Will post the pics soon.


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> Went to the market. Alas, couldn't find FSP or the MoBo I was looking. AMD 440 was replaced by 445. So, finally it overshoot the budget. Here's the configuration I bought (from Vedant, Kolkata):
> 
> *CPU: AMD AthlonII X3 445 @ 3400+
> MB: MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3500+
> ...



A superb rig! Especially the Vengeance part! 
Also the Z506 price is very good!!

Did u try to unlock the elusive fourth core yet?
Plz post some CPUZ & GPUZ screenies


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> Went to the market. Alas, couldn't find FSP or the MoBo I was looking. AMD 440 was replaced by 445. So, finally it overshoot the budget. Here's the configuration I bought (from Vedant, Kolkata):
> 
> *CPU: AMD AthlonII X3 445 @ 3400+
> MB: MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3500+
> ...




Congrats for your purchase. Nice config, price of the speakers is awesome. One question, why Microtek UPS, why not APC? Another thing, is the logo of the cabby removable?


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats for your purchase. Nice config, price of the speakers is awesome. One question, why Microtek UPS, why not APC? Another thing, is the logo of the cabby removable?



Microtek saves money imo 

What logo are u talking about?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

That CM logo in front of the cabinet. It looks ugly IMO.


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> That CM logo in front of the cabinet. It looks ugly IMO.



Hmmm...u an always paint it black.....or u can try to pry it off....best its left alone...it doen't bit? Does it?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Doesn't bit but make faces like this while watching a movie in HTPC:- 



@Death_Knight

How's the performance of the speakers?


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 26, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> Went to the market. Alas, couldn't find FSP or the MoBo I was looking. AMD 440 was replaced by 445. So, finally it overshoot the budget. Here's the configuration I bought (from Vedant, Kolkata):
> 
> *CPU: AMD AthlonII X3 445 @ 3400+
> MB: MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3500+
> ...



Congrats for your purchase
Just wanted to know whether the cx430 you have  bought is the new version 2


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> Congrats for your purchase
> Just wanted to know whether the cx430 you have  bought is the new version 2


Naah...its the old version....I know because I accompanied him!


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 26, 2011)

Wanted to know if it has come in Kolkata as the CX430 V2 has got good reviews


----------



## Death_Knight (May 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats for your purchase. Nice config, price of the speakers is awesome. One question, why Microtek UPS, why not APC? Another thing, is the logo of the cabby removable?





Skud said:


> Doesn't bit but make faces like this while watching a movie in HTPC:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I was surprised by the speaker price too! 
The performance and the quality of the product is very good. The cords are thicker and longer compared to my Creative T6100. The Sub-woofer also boasts auxillary input options, a must have feature for HTPC. The TV is connected with it.

Microtek UPS is good among the local brands and cheaper compared to APC. It suits better considering the very low frequency of power cuts here.

The logo can be rotated to suit the horizontal or the vertical arrangement of the cabby. So, it is attached with a screw and spring from behind. I think it can be removed, though it would leave a hole in front. No need to remove for me.


mukherjee said:


> A superb rig! Especially the Vengeance part!
> Also the Z506 price is very good!!
> 
> Did u try to unlock the elusive fourth core yet?
> Plz post some CPUZ & GPUZ screenies



Haven't got the time to do the tweaks, u know the machine doesn't stay at my home. Will post in the coming week.


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> Thanks... I was surprised by the speaker price too!
> The performance and the quality of the product is very good. The cords are thicker and longer compared to my Creative T6100. The Sub-woofer also boasts auxillary input options, a must have feature for HTPC. The TV is connected with it.
> 
> Microtek UPS is good among the local brands and cheaper compared to APC. It suits better considering the very low frequency of power cuts here.
> ...




Nice. When I will build my HTPC if I can't go for Z5500 then this will be the alternate choice. Regarding logo, actually I would prefer a cleaner look in front of a HTPC cabinet, any cabinet actually. That's one negative point for CM cabbies in my book.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 29, 2011)

The "Z-5500"!!! Now, thats what I call a beast


----------

